# Need a source for retail packaging inserts



## milkshirt (May 20, 2008)

Hello,

I sell undershirts for nursing moms. It's not a good idea to try and put them on hangers. Some people may wonder what they are. I plan to put them in clear hanging bags with a custom insert that goes around the shirt....so you will see an attractive, eye catching thing on the front and the back will give a full product explanation.

Does anyone have a recommendation on who to use to get something like this printed. There are so many websites. I don't know who to choose. I went through the same thing when I was trying to get labels printed. 

Thanks,

Angela


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may find some good sources in the finishing section of the forum here: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

Here's a good start: packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

